

Radiation levels  1,000ft - 4.13 mSv/hr, 300ft  87.7 mSV/hr - juiceandjuice
http://www.asahi.com/english/TKY201103170201.html

======
juiceandjuice
This is the first time I've seen solid numbers with rates in a while. NYtimes
is doing a horrible job covering this.

These levels are very high, but still very low when compared to Chernobyl.

~~~
phlux
This [1] is an amazing documentary if you have not seen it.

The comments about "biorobots" is very chilling. The bravery of the soldiers
who threw bricks into the hole is stunning.

"Each soldier must throw 4 bricks into the hole. Each brick weighs 50Kg. You
have to do this in one minute."

[1]
[http://video.google.com/videoplay?docid=414073095760658789#d...](http://video.google.com/videoplay?docid=414073095760658789#docid=-5968506788418521112)

